# Tnoisaw For President!



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

What do you think?

Would you vote for Tony as a write-in candidate?

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I just did.

Are you going to be his VP WM.

:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> I just did.
> 
> Are you going to be his VP WM.
> 
> :smt1099


I don't think he'd have me.

Wonder who he'd want, though ...

WM


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

He would almost have tobe an improvement over the competition.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:supz:He's got my vote over the commies we got running.:smt046


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - I was gonna write myself in...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How can I vote in this? I don't even know the guy.
So tell me: is he anti-gun-control? :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

God no! That guy is nuts! :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> How can I vote in this? I don't even know the guy.
> So tell me: is he anti-gun-control? :mrgreen:


He is nuts but has good control of his guns. :numbchuck:

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> How can I vote in this? I don't even know the guy.
> So tell me: is he anti-gun-control? :mrgreen:


No I'm not anti-gun-control. How the hell am I gonna hit the target unless I have gun control?

My VP would be:	*Carrie Underwood.*
Secretary of State: *Reese Witherspoon*
Department of Agriculture: *Angelena Jolie* 
Department of Defense: *Shania Twain*
Department of Education: *Faith Hill*
Department of Energy: *Sara Evens*
Department of Health and Human Services:*Marie Osmond *
Department of Homeland Security: *Hilary Duff*
Department of Housing and Urban Development: *Scarlett Johanssen *
Department of Justice: *Halle Berry *
Department of Labor: *Kathryn Bailey Beckinsale *
Department of State: *Eva Longoria *
Department of the Interior: *Qi Shu* 
Department of the Treasury: *Catherine Zeta-Jones*
Department of Transportation: *Demi Moore *
Department of Veterans Affairs: *Emmanuelle Chriqui 
*
I would have to have many meetings with the above staff to make sure the country was running good. If the country was not running good I may have to spank someone.:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm sure I could beat all three of the current candidates. Hillary, she's slow and old so I could take her with one punch. I would avoid her face though. She's ugly enough as it is.

Hussein Barrack Obama may be pretty quick and agile but I think I could take him. He's liberal and they tend to suck as fighters. He'd probably call up the country of France and then again, no worries. http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/text/france.html
The only war they won was when they fought against each other and then it was a toss up of who sucked worse.

McCain would probably be the toughest. He's been through much torturing so pain may not be an issue but he is old. Ya can't fight with a fractured patella.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> No I'm not anti-gun-control. How the hell am I gonna hit the target unless I have gun control?
> 
> My VP would be:	*Carrie Underwood.*
> Secretary of State: *Reese Witherspoon*
> ...


*You have my vote!*


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

I voted no.

Forget POTUS. We need Tony to run against our sorry-assed Montana governor and kick his butt!:buttkick:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U don't give Kelly Hu a job, I can't vote for ya :anim_lol:

And ya gotta make me her boss :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If U don't give Kelly Hu a job, I can't vote for ya :anim_lol:
> 
> And ya gotta make me her boss :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


I saved her for my personal secretary.:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I love that link to the land of white flags and big ego's. :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

TOF said:


> I love that link to the land of white flags and big ego's. :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:
> 
> :smt1099


Kinda like outcome based education. You have a bunch of stupid kids that feel good about themselves.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Would you vote for Tony as a write-in candidate?


I'm not sure. After that scandal with Tony, sex, drugs, and that Irish lad. 

Which Irish lad, I hear you ask? Well, O'Bama of course.

Yea, I guess you can count me in. After all, the Irish lad is kind of cute.:smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

James NM said:


> I'm not sure. After that scandal with Tony, sex, drugs, and that Irish lad.
> 
> Which Irish lad, I hear you ask? Well, O'Bama of course.
> 
> Yea, I guess you can count me in. After all, the Irish lad is kind of cute.:smt033


Well, I heard that he was some kinda muffin ... Meadow, Field or Stud, or something ...

Maybe that's the scandal you remember? :smt033

WM


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> No I'm not anti-gun-control. How the hell am I gonna hit the target unless I have gun control?
> 
> My VP would be:	*Carrie Underwood.*
> Secretary of State: *Reese Witherspoon*
> ...


tony,i think you should hire me as your "official staff controller"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I wanna be the chief of staff.

But, I think we'd have to worry about him around the interns.


----------

